# Rats Need Help in FL Panhandle**UPDATE: RATTIE TRAIN AVAILABLE**



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

HI This is my first post on this forum, but I have been an active member on goosemoose for about 3 years. Another member of the forum who lives near me responded to an add on craigslist about free rats and when they responded, she realized that they were in dire need of care.

We don't know how many she has, but she says there are males and females of many ages. Based on the pics they are in BAD shape and probably very sickly. The person who has them lives in Theodore, AL but is meeting my friend in Pensacola,Florida, and she is taking some. Another member who lives in the area has also agreed to take some. We are trying to keep contact with the woman and keep her in good spirits so that she will keep answering our questions.

Here are the 2 pics we have obtained thus far:


















If there is anyone in the area, or within a relative distance that could help take in some, it would be appreciated ( I can give you the ladies craigslist link if you want to email her yourself). Our area has no small animal rescues, and if animal control takes them they will be PTS. We are trying to save as many as we can.

Also any advice in dealing with this type of situation is also appreciated.

Thank You,
Lauren


*EDIT:* We made contact with this woman and obtained 30+ rats from her. It turns out she has over 300 and we are involving the Mobile SPCA. The 30+ we have are in pretty bad shape and we are working on their health and temperment. 
Their whole story is here with pics
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4052288.0


We have created a rattie train that is meeting up in Baton Rouge, LA. One person is traveling from Dallas, TX and one is traveling from Crestview, FL.
This website shows all the adoptables and also has a map of the train available. If you are along the route and would like to adopt please contact me!!
http://www.fladoptablerats.webs.com/


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Bumped up with Updates!!


----------



## hnbubz (Mar 2, 2009)

i read that whole thread, and now i want to join that forum too =DD you guys did such great things for the lil ratties, and i would love to help if i didnt live in illinois.


----------



## redd1800 (Mar 16, 2008)

Found the link on my guinea pig forum (cavy cages)! Word is spreading - can't believe she had 300 rats. Poor wee guys. 


Just posting to bump up this thread. I live in Northern Ireland, so unable to do much more. 

its amazing to see such a well organised rescue - very impressive!


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just to update everyone, we organized a rattie train up the east coast that went from Crestview, FL to Atlanta, GA, and then all the way up to Pennsylvannia! All the rats have found either forever homes or foster homes that are adopting them out. 

Thanks Everyone,
Lauren


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

just read that whole huge post on the other website. so glad that some have been rescued. does anyone have any idea of how many are still left?


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

I read all this on GM, and WOW.
Her rats living in the walls? Thats terrible!
Thanks for saving at least some of these rats from them terrible conditions


----------

